# Popular With Mexicans



## vantexan

Read recently that Guanajuato sees few American tourists, but is very popular with Mexicans. Any other cities fit that description?


----------



## citlali

San Cristobal de las casas. Xalapaactually lots of cities.


----------



## vantexan

citlali said:


> San Cristobal de las casas. Xalapaactually lots of cities.


I'm sure Mexicans also visit places like San Miguel and Puerto Vallarta too. Just curious about places that Mexicans love to visit, very popular with them, that see little American traffic. Ran across a town who's name escapes me, Lago something I think, in northern Jalisco, that has the 2nd most important religious shrine in the country and gets well over a million visitors a year. Supposed to be extremely safe, had 1 murder in the previous 10 years at the time I had read about it.


----------



## citlali

Lagos de Moreno and Talpa are pelgrimage places that many Mexican visit.. Chiapas is extremely popular with Mexicans from Vera Cruz DF and Yucatan. US and Canadian are a very small percentage of the tourists there, the European is another large group.

Juquila, Oaxaca is another popular place and I am sure every poster knows other shrines where visitors go ..Te largest one of all is the pelgrimag of the Virgin of Guadalupe that brings in millions of visitors..so DF is the first place to mention.


----------



## citlali

the areas of pilgrimage are usually surounded by really, tacky, crappy markets. True in Lagos de Moreno, Talpa, and the Villa in Mexico. unless you like little glass bubbles with snow falling on the virgin when you shake it they are better places to visit.
The towns themselves may be nice but the ara around the basilicas are usually full of souvenirs I can do without.


----------



## AlanMexicali

vantexan said:


> I'm sure Mexicans also visit places like San Miguel and Puerto Vallarta too. Just curious about places that Mexicans love to visit, very popular with them, that see little American traffic. Ran across a town who's name escapes me, Lago something I think, in northern Jalisco, that has the 2nd most important religious shrine in the country and gets well over a million visitors a year. Supposed to be extremely safe, had 1 murder in the previous 10 years at the time I had read about it.


That pilgrimage site is a church in San Juan de los Lagos, Jalisco. We have been there a several times and it is crowded on Sundays. They have mass almost every hour and there are many religious article stores, candy shops with inexpensive small hotels above the stores close by. The reception desks are on the main floor with stairs going up to the rooms. There are many busses parked around the area and larger covered farm trucks with signs stating they are on a pilgrimage. One such truck leaves San Luis Potosí sometimes from my in-laws colonia.


----------



## citlali

Yes of course San Juan de los Lagos, I always get the two names confused. Lagos de Moreno is anoher town nearby that is attractive.
The parking and hawkers in San Juan de los Lagos is awful.


----------



## coondawg

The trash thrown on the highways by "pilgrims" walking to San Juan de los Lagos is Terrible! We passed there about 10 days ago, and the highway was crowded. We Came back through that area at night and saw a Grande fireworks display just off the highway. Really spectacular. Wonder how many poor it's cost could have fed?


----------



## Isla Verde

coondawg said:


> The trash thrown on the highways by "pilgrims" walking to San Juan de los Lagos is Terrible! We passed there about 10 days ago, and the highway was crowded. We Came back through that area at night and saw a Grande fireworks display just off the highway. Really spectacular. Wonder how many poor it's cost could have fed?


Even poor people need some fireworks from time to time! Anyway, fireworks are traditional parts of Mexican celebrations, religious or otherwise.


----------



## GARYJ65

What do the cost of fire works has to do with anything?
Where you come from, are there poor people? And do they celebrate halloween, Christmas, the super bowl and so many other things?


----------



## Longford

Acapulco.


----------



## TundraGreen

coondawg said:


> The trash thrown on the highways by "pilgrims" walking to San Juan de los Lagos is Terrible! We passed there about 10 days ago, and the highway was crowded. We Came back through that area at night and saw a Grande fireworks display just off the highway. Really spectacular. Wonder how many poor it's cost could have fed?


I make the pilgrimage to Talpa every year, and the trash on that route is also incredible. Someday, Mexico will embrace the "pack it in, pack it out" philosophy, but I don't expect to live long enough to see it. If people cannot even throw trash in containers when they are right next to one in some city locations, it will be a long day before they start carrying it to a container when they are out of the city on pilgrimage. On the other hand, I often see people on parts of the route with big plastic bags picking up the trash. But it is like trying to shovel sand off a beach.


----------



## sunnyvmx

Catemaco, Veracruz is most popular with Mexicans. Huge lake with boating and swimming, even high speed boat races. Lots of fiestas with parades and many a pilgrimage ending at the cathedral. Brujos (witches) convention each year. Good for a cleansing if you're so inclined or a fortune telling. The Gulf coast is crowded with many tents set up on the beach during holiday weekends. I enjoyed it for five years, but I don't miss it. Maybe the scenery, but I'm happily settled in Gringolandia Chapala.


----------



## Uecker_seats

Lots of middle upper class Mexican nationals like to visit Pto Vallarta, they usually arrive on Thursdays and depart by Sunday afternoon. Alot of them stay at AI's, and DO NOT tip the AI staff, ever, not even one peso. Also, I've gone into town for supper there on several occasions, and have seen large groups of Mexican families dining out, and when the bill comes, they also tip nothing. It amazizes me the local business owners don't get more upset about this kid of behavior.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Uecker_seats said:


> Lots of middle upper class Mexican nationals live to visit Pto Vallarta, they usually arrive on Thursdays and depart by Sunday afternoon. Alot of them stay at AI's, and DO NOT tip the AI staff, ever, not even one peso. Also, I've gone into town for supper there on several occasions, and have seen large groups of Mexican families dining out, and when the bill comes, they also tip nothing. It amazizes me the local business owners don't get more upset about this kid of behavior.


This is comical and untrue and where are you at all times monitoring their/everyone´s tipping habits? LOL


----------



## Uecker_seats

AlanMexicali said:


> This is comical and untrue and where are you at all times monitoring their/everyone´s tipping habits? LOL


Absolutely true I've witnessed it down there dozens of times well over a 10 year span, and if you don't believe this, ask a bartender at a AI, or a restaraunt owner down there sometime they will verIfy my post. I have also been waiting for bar service (at AI's down there) tip in hand, and a Mexican national tourist will always get served before I do, and they never tip. For me, when that happens **once**, I cease to tip for the rest of my visit at that property, and will be glad to explain to any of the staff if I've questioned why I will no longer tip due to this nonsense. Anouther case and point here is last October in Cancun, I was dining in one of the resorts restaurants with some Canadian friends, and one of the ladies in our group was advised by security she could not dine in a bikini there and needed a shirt. Two tables over was a Mexican couple, and the woman was wearing a bikini, and she was not told this and was allowed to continue dining while my Canadian friend had to go get a Tshirt. Just sayin'


----------



## Uecker_seats

BTW.........it's also totally fine and acceptible to tip in USD$ in Mexico! Please don't believe all of the "bleeding heart" posts of forums like TA, where they blast tourists for this practice. No, the worker you tip with USD doesn't have to drive 50 miles on they only day off and stand in line at the bank for 3 hours to change into pesos. Never had 1 complaint tipping in USD's.......


----------



## TundraGreen

Uecker_seats said:


> BTW.........it's also totally fine and acceptible to tip in USD$ in Mexico! Please don't believe all of the "bleeding heart" posts of forums like TA, where they blast tourists for this practice. No, the worker you tip with USD doesn't have to drive 50 miles on they only day off and stand in line at the bank for 3 hours to change into pesos. Never had 1 complaint tipping in USD's.......


Where in Mexico are you talking about. I can't imagine anyone doing anything in dollars where I live. I had a visitor once who wanted to change some US dollars into pesos. We were turned down in a couple of banks and a cash office. We had to go to my bank where we deposited the dollars in my account, then I could withdraw pesos and give them to her. The airport is the only place in Guadalajara where dollars might be accepted.


----------



## Isla Verde

Uecker_seats said:


> BTW.........it's also totally fine and acceptible to tip in USD$ in Mexico! Please don't believe all of the "bleeding heart" posts of forums like TA, where they blast tourists for this practice. No, the worker you tip with USD doesn't have to drive 50 miles on they only day off and stand in line at the bank for 3 hours to change into pesos. Never had 1 complaint tipping in USD's.......


If I did that in my neighborhood, the waiters would look at me like I was crazy. But then I live in Mexico and do not just pop down here for the occasional vacation at AI resorts [cut]. Your experience of Mexico and that of the vast majority of posters on this forum are diametrically opposed, I fear.


----------



## citlali

In tourist areas with resorts it is common to hear prices in dollars. Actually I was quoted prices for a coke in dollars in Huatulco, I guess the cruise ship was in.


----------



## GARYJ65

I agree
In touristic locations they would not complain about being payed in dollars, they would not love it either.
Mexico works in pesos, period. If you pay or tip or gratify in pesos, it would be much more convenient for Mexicans.
Money is money, I can understand that, but local currency is more appreciated.


----------



## citlali

When I was quoted for coke in dolars , therate of exchange wasnot if the touriss favor to say the least.


----------



## Uecker_seats

Isla Verde said:


> If I did that in my neighborhood, the waiters would look at me like I was crazy. But then I live in Mexico and do not just pop down here for the occasional vacation at AI resorts [cut]. Your experience of Mexico and that of the vast majority of posters on this forum are diametrically opposed, I fear.


Marsha, isn’t one of the functions of a public forum is to promote diversity, along with a little good natured reading entertainment? As a moderator you shouldn’t be saying you “fear” a post by someone who is offering a different point of view and/or experience because your POV doesn’t agree with it, unless moderators are judges. Cancun, Pto Vallarta, Cabos TJ all will gladly take USD, if you tipped your waiters in USD where you live, you would probably get over “getting looked at like your crazy” pretty quick and the waiters would just go to the cambio de casa and cash out. PLEASE:confused2::noidea:


----------



## GARYJ65

Even in touristic sites, waiters and such, when they get tipped or payed in dollars, they have to go to the bank or casa de cambio and exchange the currency, they would not like to do so, although they like getting payed.
Giving them foreign currency does not make them happy, it is a burden in Mexico


----------



## TundraGreen

Uecker_seats said:


> Marsha, isn’t one of the functions of a public forum is to promote diversity, along with a little good natured reading entertainment? As a moderator you shouldn’t be saying you “fear” a post by someone who is offering a different point of view and/or experience because your POV doesn’t agree with it, unless moderators are judges. Cancun, Pto Vallarta, Cabos TJ all will gladly take USD, if you tipped your waiters in USD where you live, you would probably get over “getting looked at like your crazy” pretty quick and the waiters would just go to the cambio de casa and cash out. PLEASE:confused2::noidea:


If you ran a business or worked in service in St Louis, would you be happy if your customers paid you or tipped you in pesos?


----------



## citlali

Using your own currency rather than the national money of where you are is arrogant. People do it for their own ease of paying and do not care if the people who get paid lose on the change or have to go to the caae de cambio because after all "they should be happy to get dollars". 
Typical ugly American attitude.


----------



## Uecker_seats

TundraGreen said:


> If you ran a business or worked in service in St Louis, would you be happy if your customers paid you or tipped you in pesos?


No problem here~~ cash is better then credit cards because they charge a %, and checks sometimes bounce! TD, sorry but your comment there borderlines on self righteousness.....


----------



## Uecker_seats

citlali said:


> Using your own currency rather than the national money of where you are is arrogant. People do it for their own ease of paying and do not care if the people who get paid lose on the change or have to go to the caae de cambio because after all "they should be happy to get dollars".
> Typical ugly American attitude.


The dollar is strong now and it IS to their atvantage, Contrair, Monfrair! No arrogance involved at all, in fact I don't blame the Germans for being upset with the Euro's shrinking value......


----------



## coondawg

I have been in many different cities here and usually manage to come across a "Casa de Cambio" that seems to change dollars and pesos. I have not changed dollars in many years, but I think one could do it in many cities without a lot of trouble, especially if one were Mexican. I know that many extranjeros pay rent in dollars, so there is a way, and Mexicans can do it. I have given USD to family/friends, but they keep them as a "gift" and do not change them. I had a Mexican friend who was keeping her niece for some months and one day she discovered the $400 USD she had kept in a "safe place" was missing. Discovered the niece had taken the USD and "changed them for pesos (400p), and then spent the 400p. Sad.


----------



## coondawg

citlali said:


> Using your own currency rather than the national money of where you are is arrogant. People do it for their own ease of paying and do not care if the people who get paid lose on the change or have to go to the caae de cambio because after all "they should be happy to get dollars".
> Typical ugly American attitude.


Basically, Citlali, I agree with you. For me, however, those Mexican landlords that "insist" we pay their rents in dollars and buy their houses in USDs(are the People that do it for their own ease of paying and do not care if the people who get paid lose on the exchange or have to go to the case de cambio because after all "they should be happy to get dollars"). 
Typical ugly Mexican attitude, too. When in Rome, pay in Euros!


----------



## Uecker_seats

There is a high end restaurant business owner, as well as a "factory" tequila network of shops in Pto Vallarta that price their goods/services in USD, same reason.


----------



## coondawg

GARYJ65 said:


> I agree
> In touristic locations they would not complain about being payed in dollars, they would not love it either.
> Mexico works in pesos, period. If you pay or tip or gratify in pesos, it would be much more convenient for Mexicans.
> Money is money, I can understand that, but local currency is more appreciated.


You are absolute correct, Gary. The average Mexican appreciates money in pesos. A few, however, understand the "exchange rate" and know how to manipulate it. These people are happy to receive USD and know exactly what they can do with them. Those that charge prices in dollars certainly know what they are doing, or they would not do it. But, if you want to give money to a typical Mexican citizen, please give pesos. Much appreciated.


----------



## vantexan

Another thread derailed. Sigh. LOL...


----------



## coondawg

Van, we all need a few good laughs once in a while, no? And, none of us seem to have gotten our "panties in a wad" yet. (not intended as a sexist remark)


----------



## Uecker_seats

I start my vacation with $100 in 1 dollar dimension bills, and when that runs out, usually by day 2-3, I go to the ATM for pesos and split it into 50 and 20 peso notes. Again, it’s way over romanticized that the worker at the AI you tip will have to drive 50 miles and wait for hours at the bank to exchange it on their only day off, that is just way over sensationalized, just like the “local custom” of not tipping cabbies. Never understood that one either……..


----------



## citlali

At least you tip with bills and that can be exchanged..


----------



## Isla Verde

Uecker_seats said:


> Marsha, isn’t one of the functions of a public forum is to promote diversity, along with a little good natured reading entertainment? As a moderator you shouldn’t be saying you “fear” a post by someone who is offering a different point of view and/or experience because your POV doesn’t agree with it, unless moderators are judges. Cancun, Pto Vallarta, Cabos TJ all will gladly take USD, if you tipped your waiters in USD where you live, you would probably get over “getting looked at like your crazy” pretty quick and the waiters would just go to the cambio de casa and cash out. PLEASE:confused2::noidea:


Diversity is fine. Though this forum is basically for expats or future expats in Mexico, if you want to post your comments about vacationing in Mexico at AI resorts, no problem. I don't "fear" your posts - "I fear" is a polite way of saying that your opinions and those of many forum members differ. I accept that dollars are accepted as payment in tourist areas. You seem to have trouble admitting that this is not true in parts of the country that are not dependent on tourist money for the economy to function. If I tried to pay a bill at one of the restaurants in my neighborhood with dollars, they would not accept them as payment for my bill. FYI, there are few casas de cambio in business anymore in Mexico City, so anyone accepting wanting to exchange dollars for pesos would have to go to a bank, where they might not get a very good exchange rate.


----------



## Hound Dog

Trying to pay for goods and/or services (including tips) in Mexico outside of the few tourist oriented áreas where acceptance of foreign currency has evolved as a practical médium of exchange to accomodate uninformed tourists, is the height of arrogance and insensitivity in the first place and wouldn´t work in the second place unless the exchange rate were ludicrously in favor of the recipient.


----------



## coondawg

Valle de Bravo, Estado de Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Uecker_seats may only have experienced tourist traps, not the vast interior of Mexico. It is also true that much has changed very recently and the USD is not as welcome as it once was. One can no longer walk into any bank and convert a wad of dollars to pesos. There are new restrictive policies, mostly by US government, which penalize foreign banks and expats in an attempt to reduce the dollar flow outside of the USA. Ask expats about the new filing and reporting requirements, as well as foreign banks having to report to the US if they have US clients; so some don‘t want such clients any more, as they cost them more than they are worth.


----------



## coondawg

RV, my take on the new rules is not to reduce the dollar flow outside the US, but to make an attempt to catch the "cheaters" that cause all of us to suffer the consequences of these new rules. IMHO, if you have nothing to hide, it is just another inconvenience caused by the "cheaters" and I am so thrilled that they are finally making an attempt to get those SOBs.


----------



## Cristobal

Many imported commodities here are priced in USD according to the daily exchange rate. Payment is usually made in the peso equivalent but there are quite a number of businesses that will gladly accept US currency. Not all Mexicans are waiters or other low wage earners living from payday to payday. Many successful people, professionals or business owners make frequent trips overseas and willingly accept US money.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Not always......
Back in 2007 I purchased a new car from a Guadalajara dealership. The car was advertised in USD, and even had the price on a placard in front of the one I bought. I wrote a check in USD and they objected, as it would cost them to cash it. I then suggested that I could get my debit card daily limit increased for the day and they agreed to accept that. I called my US bank and the dealership processed the card. After delivery of the automobile, they charged me several hundred dollars extra, claiming that their bank had charged them heavy processing fees and that the exchange rate had gone against them in the last couple of days. I objected and suggested that they could come and get the car. They didn‘t, but we argued for several days. Finally, they gave in and refunded the overcharge. Mexicans do hate to give refunds, or to lose a few pesos due to their own errors.


----------



## coondawg

Cuautla, Morelos ?


----------



## GARYJ65

Cristobal said:


> Many imported commodities here are priced in USD according to the daily exchange rate. Payment is usually made in the peso equivalent but there are quite a number of businesses that will gladly accept US currency. Not all Mexicans are waiters or other low wage earners living from payday to payday. Many successful people, professionals or business owners make frequent trips overseas and willingly accept US money.


If you are a successful person, you would like to price your service or goods in USD, but would not accept US dollars in cash, I would not sell a house for cash USD


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> If you are a successful person, you would like to price your service or goods in USD, but would not accept US dollars in cash, I would not sell a house for cash USD


Why would a successful person price services or goods or real estate in US dollars? Would it be to attract ****** customers?


----------



## Cristobal

GARYJ65 said:


> If you are a successful person, you would like to price your service or goods in USD, but would not accept US dollars in cash, I would not sell a house for cash USD


I am a successful businessman and I willingly accept foreign currency, specifically US dollars and Euros. My late concuño accepted dollars for cosmetic surgeries he performed. His wife accepts them for treatment in their operating clinic. Hotels in Guadalajara accept them. There are signs at Walmart cash registers that give the exchange rate. I have seen toll booths also post the exchange rate for those who pay in dollars.

I buy imported wholesale goods that are quoted in dollars and have the option of paying in dollars or moneda nacional at an agreed upon rate. Mexico is a big country that shouldn't be painted with a big brush, just too many facets that need colored.


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> Why would a successful person price services or goods or real estate in US dollars? Would it be to attract ****** customers?


Also because of the currency rate fluctuations


----------



## GARYJ65

Cristobal said:


> I am a successful businessman and I willingly accept foreign currency, specifically US dollars and Euros. My late concuño accepted dollars for cosmetic surgeries he performed. His wife accepts them for treatment in their operating clinic. Hotels in Guadalajara accept them. There are signs at Walmart cash registers that give the exchange rate. I have seen toll booths also post the exchange rate for those who pay in dollars.
> 
> I buy imported wholesale goods that are quoted in dollars and have the option of paying in dollars or moneda nacional at an agreed upon rate. Mexico is a big country that shouldn't be painted with a big brush, just too many facets that need colored.


I could not accept 2,4 or 6 million pesos in USD


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> I could not accept 2,4 or 6 million pesos in USD


Why not, Gary? Is it because you're a loyal Mexican citizen?


----------



## joaquinx

RVGRINGO said:


> Ask expats about the new filing and reporting requirements, as well as foreign banks having to report to the US if they have US clients; so some don‘t want such clients any more, as they cost them more than they are worth.


My Mexican bank, HSBC, continues to keep me as a client, I don't report to the IRS and why should I, my bank has yet to ask me for a W9. Even if you have to report to the IRS, does one simple form really screw up your annual filling? All this complaining is beginning to sound like some Libertarian hooey.


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> Why not, Gary? Is it because you're a loyal Mexican citizen?


Because it is illegal 
SAT would give me a lifetime audit
Besides, I could not deposit that much in one or two deposits
I would not feel safe carrying that amount in cash
And if I travel abroad, say, to the US, I can only carry 10,000 dollars or so
Checks or electronic deposits are safer and legal


----------



## Longford

Isla Verde said:


> Why would a successful person price services or goods or real estate in US dollars? Would it be to attract ****** customers?


I'm familiar with Mexicans who price real estate in US$, asking to be paid in US$, because they consider US$ safer to hold than MX$. They've sold their properties to Mexicans, not gringos.


----------



## Isla Verde

Longford said:


> I'm familiar with Mexicans who price real estate in US$, asking to be paid in US$, because they consider US$ safer to hold than MX$. They've sold their properties to Mexicans, not gringos.


Didn't they have trouble depositing all those dollars in their Mexican bank accounts?


----------



## GARYJ65

SAT would allow you to get as much as 500,000 pesos in cash, the rest has to be in checks or bank transfer


----------



## Longford

Isla Verde said:


> Didn't they have trouble depositing all those dollars in their Mexican bank accounts?


I don't know how the payment/deposits were handled. However, most if not all financially successful Mexicans I'm familiar with have money in US banks and real estate. None of the transactions I refer to have taken place in the past several years since new currency restrictions were implemented.


----------



## Hound Dog

_


coondawg said:



Valle de Bravo, Estado de Mexico.

Click to expand...

_Well, CD, I presume you mean that Valle de Bravo is a place where foreign currrency is accepted in certain establishments as media of exchange for various purchases which would not be surprising since the área is a major draw for wealthy weekend trippers, vacationers and second-home dwellers from DF as well as other well-heeled visitors. That would, presumably include Euros as well as U.S. Dollars and perhaps any freely converted, well-known currency being proferred by valued clients from the capital. Folks in Valle de Bravo know flexibility is necessary when dealing with the filthy rich. I wouldn´t try paying for my burger with Guatemalan Quetzales, however even there.


----------



## coondawg

Hound Dog said:


> Well, CD, I presume you mean that Valle de Bravo is a place where foreign currrency is accepted in certain establishments as media of exchange for various purchases which would not be surprising since the área is a major draw for wealthy weekend trippers, vacationers and second-home dwellers from DF as well as other well-heeled visitors. That would, presumably include Euros as well as U.S. Dollars and perhaps any freely converted, well-known currency being proferred by valued clients from the capital. Folks in Valle de Bravo know flexibility is necessary when dealing with the filthy rich. I wouldn´t try paying for my burger with Guatemalan Quetzales, however even there.


Actually, HD, I was referring to the OP,this being a place frequented by Mexicans and very few extranjeros. It was a "feeble attempt," I must admit, to return to the posted topic.( but I digress)  Your comments are probably true, as lots of money makes it to that place. WE made it once, several years ago. Nice area. Many Chilangos.


----------



## citlali

Valle de Bravo is very nice, and it is full of week-enders and tourists. Not a place to go for cheap housing . I have friends who had a store there and they told me that many people who came to their stores had bodyguards.
It is also famous place for handglidding as well..


----------



## vantexan

The reason I asked about places similar to Guanajuato is I've gotten my wife to agree to let me live down south and the lifestyle in Guanajuato sounds appealing. Very pedestrianized, lots of affordable restaurants, a lot going on for free or low cost due to the university, and overall a decent climate. With a good airport close by. I liked the idea of Leon for biking, but being able to look at a beautiful city every day and get plenty of walking in makes Guanajuato even more appealing. Zacatecas and San Cristobal de las Casas have climate issues part of the year. San Luis Potosí seems a bit on the expensive side, but I may be wrong. Not interested in the coastal cities except to visit. But until I get Social Security I'm going to spend 7 years in Nicaragua as I can get by on $500 a month decently while I pay off my wife's mortgage(the reason she's letting me). Unless someone came up with a place that's popular with Mexicans but much more affordable than areas frequented by Americans. Don't mind spending $600 a month but need to save money, can't spend more than that.


----------



## ojosazules11

Hound Dog said:


> Well, CD, I presume you mean that Valle de Bravo is a place where foreign currrency is accepted in certain establishments as media of exchange for various purchases which would not be surprising since the área is a major draw for wealthy weekend trippers, vacationers and second-home dwellers from DF as well as other well-heeled visitors. That would, presumably include Euros as well as U.S. Dollars.
> 
> ....
> 
> I wouldn´t try paying for my burger with Guatemalan Quetzales, however even there.


Well, HD I suspect you're right that they won't accept Guatemalan quetzales. But in defence of the GTQ, it's been remarkably stable for the past while, and is actually worth more against both the US dollar and MXN peso than it was a year ago.


----------



## coondawg

ojosazules11 said:


> Well, HD I suspect you're right that they won't accept Guatemalan quetzales. But in defence of the GTQ, it's been remarkably stable for the past while, and is actually worth more against both the US dollar and MXN peso than it was a year ago.


I never did understand why the GTQ had a higher value than the peso. Could you explain that simply?


----------



## joaquinx

coondawg said:


> I never did understand why the GTQ had a higher value than the peso. Could you explain that simply?


It might be worth the time to review this site comparing the cost of living in Mexico with that of Guatemala. Cost Of Living Comparison Between Mexico And Guatemala


----------



## coondawg

I would guess that the stats are affected a lot by one respondent.


----------



## citlali

That confirms what I felt last year..we had to pay more money for inferioir quality at the hotels and restaurants no doubt about that.


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> It might be worth the time to review this site comparing the cost of living in Mexico with that of Guatemala. Cost Of Living Comparison Between Mexico And Guatemala


I found it interesting that one of the few items that were cheaper in Guatemala as compared to Mexico was the cost of cigarettes.


----------



## ojosazules11

I find some of the Guatemalan prices suspect. For instance, the cost of a domestic beer in Guatemala seems really inflated. In my experience, alcohol is cheap in Guate.

CD, money markets and currency values are certainly not my area of expertise. There is a lot of wealth in a Guatemala (along with a lot of income disparity and poverty). Too bad Guategringo hasn't been on the forum in a while. As a businessman living there for many years, he might be able to shed more light on the subject as to why the GTQ is stronger than the MXN.


----------



## joaquinx

ojosazules11 said:


> . . . he might be able to shed more light on the subject as to why the GTQ is stronger than the MXN.


And yet the Japanese Yen is stronger than the Mexican Peso while trading at 119 to the USD.


----------



## Cristobal

vantexan said:


> Read recently that Guanajuato sees few American tourists, but is very popular with Mexicans. Any other cities fit that description?


East Los Angeles.


----------



## TundraGreen

Cristobal said:


> East Los Angeles.


Trick question: What is the second biggest Mexican city? Los Angeles.


----------



## joaquinx

TundraGreen said:


> Trick question: What is the second biggest Mexican city? Los Angeles.


or List of U.S. cities with large Hispanic populations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## AlanMexicali

joaquinx said:


> or List of U.S. cities with large Hispanic populations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Many of those cities are in the Los Angeles Basin... Los Angeles county and Riverside county.
These are in the LA area:


5. Santa Ana, California 79.0 

7 Pomona, California 71.3 
8 Downey, California 70.4 
9 Oxnard, California 70.1 

11 El Monte, California 68.6 
12 Norwalk, California 68.4 
13 Ontario, California 64.3 
14 Fontana, California 63.1 

19 San Bernardino, California 56.6 

22 Moreno Valley, California 52.5 
23 West Covina, California 52.5 
24 Anaheim, California 52.4 
25 Palmdale, California 52.4 
26 Inglewood, California 49.2 

28 Los Angeles, California 48.4 
29 Riverside, California 47.8 

31 Victorville, California 45.7 


43 Corona, California 40.9 

45 Long Beach, California 40.2 

48 Garden Grove, California 39.0 


51 Orange, California 37.5 

57 Lancaster, California 36.5 

66 Costa Mesa, California 34.0 

68 Pasadena, California 33.5 



73 Rancho Cucamonga, California 32.5


----------



## vantexan

Cristobal said:


> East Los Angeles.


That's interesting. Didn't know Mexicans traveled to East L.A. for pleasure. Have you been? Nice atmosphere? How are the restaurants? Wi-Fi widely available? Lots of university students? Museums? Thanks for letting me know, will research it.


----------



## vantexan

joaquinx said:


> or List of U.S. cities with large Hispanic populations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


In 1950 El Paso had a population of 150,000 and was 80% Anglo. Interesting that McAllen is now 80% Hispanic. It was 94% when I moved there in '93. Quite a few retirees have moved in.


----------



## mattoleriver

I had never heard of this one so I clicked the link.

75	San Buenaventura, California	31.7

Ventura! Okay, I've heard of that.


----------



## joaquinx

vantexan said:


> In 1950 El Paso had a population of 150,000 and was 80% Anglo. Interesting that McAllen is now 80% Hispanic. It was 94% when I moved there in '93. Quite a few retirees have moved in.


McAllen has been promoted as a "wonderful" place to retire. Climate, shopping, entertainment, etc.


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> McAllen has been promoted as a "wonderful" place to retire. Climate, shopping, entertainment, etc.


Promoted by whom, I wonder. 
Perhaps by the McAllen, Texas Chamber of Congress.


----------



## joaquinx

Isla Verde said:


> Promoted by whom, I wonder.
> Perhaps by the McAllen, Texas Chamber of Congress.


if you google "mcallen retirement", you can be amazed at the possibilities the McAllen has to offer those in their golden years.:welcome:


----------



## Cristobal

vantexan said:


> That's interesting. Didn't know Mexicans traveled to East L.A. for pleasure. Have you been? Nice atmosphere? How are the restaurants? Wi-Fi widely available? Lots of university students? Museums? Thanks for letting me know, will research it.


Sure, they do it all the time. Visiting relatives that live there. Then they might head down to Pico Rivera for pitchers of magaritas at numerous restaurants that serve comida autentica. I saw a sign there once that said "we speak ******" but I barely heard a word of it.


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> if you google "mcallen retirement", you can be amazed at the possibilities the McAllen has to offer those in their golden years.:welcome:


Any reference to the euphemistic "golden years" turns me off.


----------



## vantexan

joaquinx said:


> if you google "mcallen retirement", you can be amazed at the possibilities the McAllen has to offer those in their golden years.:welcome:


Mild winters, better shopping than Mexican cities twice it's size, good airport, world class zoo, South Padre Island, two Barnes & Nobels, great Mexican food, what's not to like?


----------



## Isla Verde

vantexan said:


> Mild winters, better shopping than Mexican cities twice it's size, good airport, world class zoo, South Padre Island, two Barnes & Nobels, great Mexican food, what's not to like?


What's the weather like in the summer? What about things like museums and classical music concerts?


----------



## citlali

Vantexan , you are so enthusiastic about it that maybe it is the place where you would be happy retiring,


----------



## joaquinx

Isla Verde said:


> What's the weather like in the summer? What about things like museums and classical music concerts?


This is Texas. July and August are months when you don't park your car in the sun and you stay indoors in the afternoon. They have museums, and a bunch of classical quartets, etc, but no symphony. Remember, you're a hop, skip, and a jump over the river to the best tacos in the valley.


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> This is Texas. July and August are months when you don't park your car in the sun and you stay indoors in the afternoon. They have museums, and a bunch of classical quartets, etc, but no symphony. Remember, you're a hop, skip, and a jump over the river to the best tacos in the valley.


Think I'll stay in Mexico City, where I can get great tacos at any number of places in my neighborhood. It's good to hear that there is some culture in McAllen for those retirees who need more than a zoo and good shopping to keep them happy.


----------



## Longford

When I lived in Iowa, many people from there spent their Winter in McAllen, and nearby. They loved it.


----------



## vantexan

citlali said:


> Vantexan , you are so enthusiastic about it that maybe it is the place where you would be happy retiring,


I'm no fan of heat+humidity. Just saying it's not all bad and plenty of people are fine moving from one aircon place to another via air conned car. I grew up in Central Florida and we didn't have AC when I was little. You can get used to a lot if you are willing. Look at you, living with a bunch of Mastiffs and an old hound dog. Many would find that unbearable!


----------



## Isla Verde

Longford said:


> When I lived in Iowa, many people from there spent their Winter in McAllen, and nearby. They loved it.


How nice for them.


----------



## citlali

I know you can get used to heat and humidity and live with A/C but I like cool climates and I like to live with all the windows open at all times so that would not be a place I would move to but to each its own.
The mastiffs are gone , I moved on to Mexican hairless..no hair no flees just like the old hound dog.


----------

